# freezing puff pastry



## anna w.

Can you freeze puff pastry after it is baked for 2-3 weeks? Will it get mushy when thawed?


----------



## coolj

well if your making turnovers or something like that, I think it's better to make them up and freeze them raw, and then all you have to do is take them out of the freezer and pop them in the oven.


----------



## momoreg

You can freeze it, and then refresh it in a moderately hot oven. This will bring back some of the crispness. But it is much better freshly baked and never frozen. 
CoolJ is right- It's better to freeze raw, rather than baked.

If you do need to freeze it already baked, make sure it's tightly wrapped, until just before it goes in the oven.


----------



## thinkvaio

I think puff pastry is better on hand baked,and if you store it in the freezer make sure its well wraped...And puff pastry bakes better when it is store in a freezer for just a hal hour ...And make sure when cutting the pastry to make sharp cuts and do not sqush the egdes..Because it may not raise as much,due to the layers....And also if there is eggwash involved or heavycream make sure it just enough not running in all the edges......bye


----------

